# My workout tonight.



## skyeisonfire (May 24, 2019)

It's nice to be back on the bag since moving to Las Vegas.  Been out of shape during the drive across the U.S.  Been eating bad as well but am recovering well from it.  The altitude is winding me more so but I'm adapting.


----------



## JR 137 (May 25, 2019)

Keep your hands up when you kick. When you’re punching, bring your hands back closer in chamber, so to speak. Not the traditional hand under the armpit chamber, but back up to your natural guard position. 

The punch should go out and back to where it starts. The way you’re throwing them, it’s all “arm punches” with no power behind them. Slow the combos down a bit and be mindful of where and when they’re starting from and ending up. I know you’re not trying to hit the bag very hard due to neighbors, but you can still use the form. 

And get a longer and heavier bag. That bag’s not doing you too many favors


----------



## Buka (May 25, 2019)

Looking pretty good there, except for the kicks. You're posing after your kicks {fairly common problem.) Even worse, you're turning your back after some of the kicks. A kick does not end when it makes contact with a target. You need to be either following up or en garde again.  Look at your first kick, turn back, drop hands, saunter away. Maybe it was a mosey instead of a saunter. {Yes, I'm being a wise ash) Turning your back after that kick is a mortal sin in the Martial world. It leads to big trouble. Huge.

Your left leg reverse crescents towards the end. Look at the next couple of seconds following contact with the bag. You are in "strike a pose" or "sitting duck" mode. Get out of that. That leads to big trouble, too.

You have to stop that right away, before it becomes a defining habit. It's_ especially important when you're doing solo work_. You need to use your video capabilities to self correct that.

And congrats on your move. Those cross country trips can be an ordeal, I've done it several times. Best of luck in your new location!


----------



## Danny T (May 25, 2019)

Thank you for sharing.
That bag is 'Too Light' for you.


----------



## skyeisonfire (May 25, 2019)

Lol.  I understand all  your points.  This was just a workout to shake off all the rusty parts.  Believe me, my teacher has already made all those points when we trained.


----------



## dvcochran (May 25, 2019)

Didn't get to see the video but I am glad you gave us an update. Look forward to hearing/seeing more.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 25, 2019)

I didn’t get to see the video, but good on you for putting it out there. You’ll grow from both the courage of putting it up, and the suggestions you get from some of the really helpful folks here.


----------

